# Kipawa trolling motor props



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That looks impressive. With that prop, 36v, you'll probably be able to get on plane


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> That looks impressive. With that prop, 36v, you'll probably be able to get on plane


Ive got one ,can take a beating, excellent thrust very best t.m. prop for the money.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

ranno said:


> Ive got one ,can take a beating, excellent thrust very best t.m. prop for the money.


Agreed.
Amazing.
18’ with 36v, I went from top end, no current, from 2kts with Minnesota 2blade to 3kts with Kippawa.
I like 50% increases in performance.
Areas/currents that used to take 6power to hold on Anchor now take 3-4power.

Kippawa blades and Battery Tender plugs make life better.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> With that prop, 36v, you'll probably be able to get on plane


Not with this on board


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Not with this on board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL thanks


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mike if your selling that 24v prop and its for a minn kota give me a shout and I will buy it from you.

Your going to have that Marquesa fully decked out in no time!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

And now I want to buy a product that I didn't know existed five minutes ago.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Their customer service is excellent also ! Great people to deal with ...


----------

